# Not good



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://upperpeninsulabreakingnews.c...lleged-crooked-commercial-fishing-operations/


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I heard this on the news today when I was on my way home from the U.P. Several MI Tribes were involved, which is no big surprise. They have reduced Little Bay De Nocs walleye numbers significantly with their illegal netting activities.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would say that is REAL good news. Get the violating scumbags off the lakes, and put them where they belong. Watch the fishing get better.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> I would say that is REAL good news. Get the violating scumbags off the lakes, and put them where they belong. Watch the fishing get better.


 
Was being sarcastic. One reason I like to go to Canada to fish. They actually have some.:lol: Hope they stay away from Saginaw Bay.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

stickman1978 said:


> Was being sarcastic. One reason I like to go to Canada to fish. They actually have some.:lol: Hope they stay away from Saginaw Bay.


I know for a fact that Indians are poaching walleyes from Saginaw Bay when they migrate up the shoreline to N. Lake Huron. I saw violations with my own eyes and know of people that have bought fish from them (illegally). I reported it to the DNR, but to the best of my knowledge, not much was done at that time. Even when they are caught the Indians are handed over to tribal courts where they just get a slap on the wrists. A good example of that was the scum bags that were caught gill netting walleyes under the ice on Little Bay De Noc a few years ago. It's sad for the fishery resources of this state.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Have heard real bad reports of poaching in the Mullet Lake/Burt Lake area also.


----------

